# pets....liver cancer



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

We are in the process of losing our beloved old english sheepdog to inoperable liver cancer ,diagnosed by scan an Christmas eve. We are told the end can come in the next few days or weeks at the most. He has had a steroid injection and is on water pills to ease symptoms.. Has anyone else lost their dog this way and can bear to tell us how this goes on to the end. We do not want to let him go, but we do not want to have him suffer, which is not showing too much at the moment I have looked at bare facts and signs on the internet but would like to know the reality from someone who has gone through this with their pet.......Pam & Chuck


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I really feel for you, it's a terrible situation to find yourself in.

However difficult it is I have always taken the view that as soon as you know their illness is terminal and if you are having to administer drugs to make their life more comfortable, then it is kinder to have them put down.

I hope you can come to terms with that. My best wishes and sympathy to you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I feel so so sad for you.

I agree with Colonol. 

We sometimes put off the dreaded decision to avoid going through the ordeal but we do have to go through it in the end  
As soon as you are ready is the best time. 
No rush. 
Listen to your vet's advice on the level of suffering. They do not often offer this advice you have to ask for it. They will not think any the less of you if it is sooner rather than later. Probably quite the reverse.

With best wishes

Pat











Pat


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pam and Chuck,
I feel so sorry for you,
I'm afraid I can't help with any advice about your dogs particular illness but I can tell you from experience that you will know when the time has come to say he's had enough and do the right thing for your pet.
It's never easy and I feel for you.
In the coming months you will be comforted by the fact that you did all you could for your best friend right to the end.
Take care, Sharon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't help with the symptoms etc but all I want to say is my thoughts are with you at this time............I know how it feels.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo clubman.

In my experience, Pat is right. It is obvious you love your pet and you will therefore know when you need to do the necessary despite your longing to keep him with you.

Take the vet's advice and be reassured you have done the right thing by your pet when the time comes. I know I've been there.

Sue (typed through tears)


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I know just how you feel. We are in France for a couple of months and had to have Paddy, one of our German Shepherds put to sleep 3 days ago. He has had a tumour for some time and other than getting thinner and thinner has coped well. The day after Christmas we both thought he looked like he had had enough, and telephoned the vet. She was brilliant and did the deed with Paddy in the back of the MH with Michael cuddling him. I took our other dog for a long walk so she could not sense what was happening. Paddy is now in charge of our French house, buried in the front garden under the olive tree, he has given us nearly 13 years of love and protection, and I am now starting to cry so will close.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear of your lovely dogs illness we had to make the hard decision to have our beloved golden reteiver put to sleep in oct we asked the vet to come to our home where she was happy and not afraid it was a very quick peace full event and we could stroke her and comfort her through the event not easy but the kindess way i loved her to bits and it is still hard but i would not bring her back to suffer i have looked after people who have had cancer and at least we can do this for our pets look back with love at the happy times you have had june


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

leseduts said:


> I know just how you feel. We are in France for a couple of months and had to have Paddy, one of our German Shepherds put to sleep 3 days ago. He has had a tumour for some time and other than getting thinner and thinner has coped well. The day after Christmas we both thought he looked like he had had enough, and telephoned the vet. She was brilliant and did the deed with Paddy in the back of the MH with Michael cuddling him. I took our other dog for a long walk so she could not sense what was happening. Paddy is now in charge of our French house, buried in the front garden under the olive tree, he has given us nearly 13 years of love and protection, and I am now starting to cry so will close.


 I am crying too now...........again my thoughts are with you.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

This is an awful time for you, but I have to say I regret putting off the deed so long with our last dog. I know it's hard.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can only echo what Patp and Steve (Wak44) have said.

Talk to your vet, and with his/her advice and support you will know when there is no worthwhile quality of life remaining for your dog.

And try not to worry afterwards that you should have left it a few more days. It's a perfectly natural reaction, but it is really "selfishness" on your part because you found it so difficult both to make the decision and to part with your dog.

*That last paragraph sounds harsh, but I am still trying to convince myself as much as you!!!!!*

I know I made the decision at the right time for our old Lucy, but I still go over and over it in my mind and wonder if I could have waited a few days longer. The answer is "_No_" of course, but I still can't help thinking about it, even now after 18 months and with a lovely new dog in residence.

Hope this helps a bit!

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am so upset for you but know you want to do the right thing for your beloved dog.

If he is needing steriods and water tablets to keep him comfortable and the vet only gives him a few days or so. Then it probably is time for your best friend to be allowed to go without suffering.

It is the kindest thing we can do for our "Best Friend" but it is also heartbreaking.

Best wishes.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Can only agree with what everyone else is saying Pat, such a sad time for you knowing you will have to let him go.

It's better to get the vet to come to you. Thinking of you all.


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Almost a year to the day my vet told me that my dog Ben (my avatar) had inoperable liver cancer a nasty fast growing type and that he wouldn't survive beyond 2 months. At the moment though he is weakening he still has a reasonable standard of living - enjoying his walks and food etc. My vet from day one has had him on a liver support tablet called Doxion.
I know in my heart that he is going to go fairly soon and I'll make that call when his quality of life starts to suffer, but Ben has gone on for much longer then my vet said. 

All I can say is see how it goes.

Best wishes and thinking of you all.

Ginge and Ben


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

Cuilean had to leave us suddenly. Cant write just now. Thanks for your support. Pam and Chuck


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I feel for you its the hardest time
Our pets are our children they become family members.
Our thoughts are with you 
Love mavis and Ray


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So so sorry.

Pat


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Pam Chuck,

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your dog so quickly. All I can say is thinking of you at this time. 

Ginge


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Take comfort from the happy years and love you shared together, it takes a long time but one day you will look back with a smile, it is nearly two years ago that I lost my old yorkie and I can do that now and remember the good times.

Thinking of you Nette.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It is hard when a lose a companion dog, and for a long time you will continue to ask yourself if you could have done more, or better.
You will always have the sadness of loss, but as time passes the memories of happy times together outweigh the loss.

I lost my Dylan to Liver Cancer in October 2007, but the loss was so much less than the happiness he brought during his life that last August I adopted an eight year old dog, Merlin.
To me, this is the greatest tribute I can pay towards Dylan, and although it may be the last thing you would consider at the moment (it took me ten months), please don't say never.

Thinking of you.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you Pat, Chuck.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Pam and Chuck for your loss.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sad news. Remember the walks, the fun and all the love. Sharing that with one dog is special... everyone grieves in their own way so just do what feels right for you.

I hope you don't mind me sharing this, but I thought it was really touching....

There is one best place to bury a dog. If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call - come to you over the grim, dim frontier of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again. 

And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there. People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing. 

The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.

Unknown


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

I am eally sorry to hear your news. I lost my beloved Scottie girl Millie to liver cancer in September 2007. I had brought her to the vet and he had put her under anaesthetic to do some xrays to see what was wrong with her. Unfortunately it was liver cancer, the vet advised me that with medication we could have her with us for maybe a few extra months, but to be quite honest, I just couldn't bear the thought of seeing her sick and struggling just so I would have her for a bit longer. I made the absolutely awful hard decision to not wake her up and it damn near broke my heart to do so, but I had to think of her. I don't envy you your decision, I am typing this with my eyes watering just thinking about it. I had her cremated and still have her ashes at home, we are just back from Christmas in Normandy and to be honest I missed her like mad, but there you go.


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Pat and Chuck


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.
Lesley


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi

My Alsation had a cancer as big a dinner plate, "we can operate" said the vet.

I bet you can I thought, and asked him to put her to sleep.
It hurt like hell,but sooner I had the pain,than the old girl.

Stan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry Pat and Chuck.

Littlenell - I'm not usually good at knowing the last line "answer" in riddles such as you posted. However, I knew the answer before I read it in yours. 'Cos it is true.

Typed through tears

Sue


----------

